# Question about Wish List response messages



## b2bailey (Jun 25, 2020)

I recently complained here about the section of TUG called Wish List for rentals, feeling it was difficult to use.

I posted my wish and wasn't very hopeful anyone would ever see it.

Turns out two people responded -- but it never appeared in my TUG message inbox. Wondering whether their responses "should have" registered there?

Here's what happened. While perusing the junk mail category of my email account, I discovered an email response. I only look through my junk mail folder on the rare occasion that someone tells me they sent me a message and I don't find it.

So, my question is whether a reply to my ad in Wish List should have generated a message to that little envelope at the top of the page.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 25, 2020)

the message itself is stored on your ad, a notification email is sent automatically to your email address to let you know someone has sent you a message and for you to log in an check it.

your example is the very reason we chose to only send notification emails and store the messages on the ads themselves, otherwise they would be lost to spam.

can suggest adding tug@tug2.net and tugadmin@tug2.net to your safe senders list.  we cannot control what emails are considered spam by various email systems, and sadly many members mark legitimate messages as spam which contributes to other messages of similar format to be listed as spam within that system.  it is frustrating on our end as well.

this is especially common for our renewal emails and the newsletter of all things!   its also extremely common with ad notification messages.


----------



## b2bailey (Jun 25, 2020)

Brian, thank you for your reply. I figured you would know better than anyone.
Here's the problem -- I don't know how to find my ad. I just tried.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 26, 2020)

The Very First Timeshare Website | Sell your Timeshare Today
					

Timeshare Resort Ratings Reviews & Advice from Timeshare Owners Like You! Providing the Truth about Timeshares Since 1993  Sell Rent or Exchange your Timeshare Today




					tug2.com
				




login if not already logged in.  from the dropdown at the very top select "timeshare marketplace" and then click "view your wish ads"

to view your messages, from the same drop down list select "view your messages"

tons of folks watch the rent wish section for sure, I posted one back in Feb/March and got 16 responses offering up a massanutten rental, i was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## b2bailey (Jun 27, 2020)

One more on this topic -- not to beat a dead horse. But, when I look at my "wish" posting there are no messages showing. I'm only mentioning it again because one of the people who reached me via my email said she often responds to wish posts and never hears back. Could something be broken?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 28, 2020)

feel free to send yourself a test message thru your ad if you wish to test it. 

note again _to view your messages, from the same drop down list select "view your messages" _

Looking at your account I see over a dozen wish ad messages sent to you, the most recent on 6/24

note if ads get deleted, the messages for those ads will also be deleted.


----------



## b2bailey (Jun 28, 2020)

Okay, one more attempt to understand. I've gotten to the place where I can view my 'wish' -- but nowhere do I find a way view messages. I am floored to learn there were more than a dozen.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 28, 2020)

perhaps my previous instructions have not been clear...how about a photo =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 28, 2020)

alternatively from your dashboard after logging in


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 28, 2020)

also note im pretty sure the "view messages" button lights up to orange or yellow if you have a new message.

you also get a "you have a new message" link/bar across the top of the dashboard upon your next login after getting a message.


----------

